# Taifun GX RDTA



## Rob Fisher

Taifun are about to release their new offering! The Taifun GX RDTA! Interesting design. Here is the video with no sound only Germany subtitles but you get a good idea what it's all about.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Rob Fisher said:


> Taifun are about to release their new offering! The Taifun GX RDTA! Interesting design. Here is the video with no sound only Germany subtitles but you get a good idea what it's all about.



Very interesting design indeed. I love the look of it. Would not mind getting one of these. I think you will at most get a very loose MTL draw from it with the correct air disks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Timwis

Rob Fisher said:


> Taifun are about to release their new offering! The Taifun GX RDTA! Interesting design. Here is the video with no sound only Germany subtitles but you get a good idea what it's all about.



Really like the look of this, great watch!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

This had better be good! €169 plus €70 for shipping! But at least I managed to grab one of the first on the planet!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Cornelius

I am a predominant RDTA user, and this looks awesome! but at that price in best re-wick it self as well. 
Looking forward to your review uncle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## AZAM-ZN

Rob Fisher said:


> This had better be good! €169 plus €70 for shipping! But at least I managed to grab one of the first on the planet!
> View attachment 197474


Nice 1. 
I know you have all the contacts in the right places and hence it should reach you soon. .But just in case it was ordered via Smokerstore just please do check on the order . Ordered the GTIV S last week Monday and got a message yesterday from the store to say DHL remark on the parcel: Acceptance refused, and a refund was requested/processed. May just be Covid 19 import restrictions, .. So I guess it’s not in my luck to own the tank... Strangely thou yesterday I received a DHL Express from CremedeVape ordered Friday last week, so go figure......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

AZAM-ZN said:


> Nice 1.
> I know you have all the contacts in the right places and hence it should reach you soon. .But just in case it was ordered via Smokerstore just please do check on the order . Ordered the GTIV S last week Monday and got a message yesterday from the store to say DHL remark on the parcel: Acceptance refused, and a refund was requested/processed. May just be Covid 19 import restrictions, .. So I guess it’s not in my luck to own the tank... Strangely thou yesterday I received a DHL Express from CremedeVape ordered Friday last week, so go figure......



Thanks for the reminder! I paid an arm and a leg for DHL and I don't have a tracking number yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have just emailed them!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bazinga! It has arrived!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Brilliant filling option, simple build and awesome airflow! Flavour is excellent! Great buy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## KobusMTL

That is a real beauty

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## THE REAPER

Wow she looks beautiful im glad you are happy with it uncle. Would be bad to pay that amount for something you dont enjoy. But it looks easy to fall in love with it so great buy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spent the day with the Taifun GX and it's brilliant! The easy-fill port is a massive win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Uncle @Rob Fisher how does this baby compare to the mighty Dvarw flavour wise?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher how does this baby compare to the mighty Dvarw flavour wise?



Yes @MrGSmokeFree it does! I have been using it nonstop since I got it and it's great!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes @MrGSmokeFree it does! I have been using it nonstop since I got it and it's great!
> View attachment 199372


What a chicken dinner!
Also, I am assuming there is no whistling!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> What a chicken dinner!
> Also, I am assuming there is no whistling!



You assume 100% right! Smooth airflow for the win!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> You assume 100% right! Smooth airflow for the win!


Well I’m still happy as a pig in that brown stuff pigs like with the narba and narta  
I’m recording a new album with all the whistling sounds. I’ll remember to send to you for feedback when it’s done

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Well I’m still happy as a pig in that brown stuff pigs like with the narba and narta
> I’m recording a new album with all the whistling sounds. I’ll remember to send to you for feedback when it’s done



I'm very glad you are enjoying the whistling atties! But you can keep the CD thanks...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Lovely Rob!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Day 3 with the GX and still using the same wick which is (well for me anyway) amazing. This is a special Atty!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hi Ho @Silver here we go on the GX easy fill system!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver here we go on the GX easy fill system!



Looks epic uncle Rob! The sad realoty is that i had a mate who had an uncle Bob that became his Aunty, eish.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver here we go on the GX easy fill system!




That is awesome @Rob Fisher !
Thanks for the video
It’s so easy

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> That is awesome @Rob Fisher !
> Thanks for the video
> It’s so easy



It's been a very long time since I have been more than happy with a vape purchase and this is one of them. Have been using it solidly since it arrived apart from last night when I washed it and lost an o-ring and fought with it for a few hours.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Got the different top cap for the GX... I think I prefer the original! Didn't think I would...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Got the different top cap for the GX... I think I prefer the original! Didn't think I would...
> View attachment 200486
> View attachment 200487


I also prefer the original!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Rob Fisher said:


> Got the different top cap for the GX... I think I prefer the original! Didn't think I would...
> View attachment 200486
> View attachment 200487


Those mods are really neck breaking and the GX just looks mouth watering they do look pretty @Rob Fisher .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marcelle Brand

OG for the win!


Rob Fisher said:


> Got the different top cap for the GX... I think I prefer the original! Didn't think I would...
> View attachment 200486
> View attachment 200487

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CJB85

Rob Fisher said:


> Got the different top cap for the GX... I think I prefer the original! Didn't think I would...
> View attachment 200486
> View attachment 200487


Get some engraving done on those new ones, they just need some texture...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Obi-Wan Kenobi guarding the Taifun GX!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Munro31

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 246293


I'm so jealous!!! Wish I could get my hands on all these beautiful RTAs and drip tips! Love the pics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

